# Lump on his belly area!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fatty lumps are not hard, not like a bone is hard. They can be firm and feel quite solid, but not hard.

You say it's not floating around. Can you get your fingers around it and pull it away from his body? Does it move with the skin?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WendyS*

Wendy

Don't panic, it is probably a fatty cyst, but make sure you get the vet to look at it.

My Smooch had a whole bunch of them!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

The sides move a little bit but where it's attached to the muscle/whatever it is not movable at all. Calling the vet tomorrow. I know no one can diagnose, just wanted to know what a fatty cyst feels like?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully it is a fatty cyst. But dont squeeze it too hard. My vet says with the fatty cysts it can cause them to expand into larger cysts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It does sound like a fatty deposit. Hoping it is. Tesia has one in the same general area. They feel firm, but sort of squishy (if that makes sense). They sort of move around if you gently feel them, but are clearly attached to something. And Tee reacts the same way as Prince - she doesn't mind if I touch it - but if I poke at it for too long she moves away. 

Needle aspiration is pretty straightforward. You vet should be able to do it while you wait. Once you know it's a fatty deposit, it allows you not to worry if it grows. Crossing my fingers for you..


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hoping for a good diagnosis! Please keep us updated.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope it is nothing serious. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Will watch for update after you see the vet.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hope everything goes well at the vet today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie got several as she got older. I think the vet check out a couple of them just to be sure.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I work at a camp so the soonest appt I could get is tomorrow after camp. He is acting totally fine, so I am hoping it is just a fatty cyst. I will keep you all posted tomorrow. I appreciate all your good thoughts and wishes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WendyS*

WendyS

Praying it's nothing-please let us know after he vet.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia has one in exactly the same spot you described and it's a fatty lipoma. It's probably a common spot for them to form. Hopefully yours will be the same. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a fatty limpoma! Thank goodness! Thank you all for your support and well wishes!!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What WONDERFUL news...... Time for lowfat food.... LOL !!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is GREAT news!! So happy to read your update!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That's so great!! I love when these things turn out well!


----------



## lizzi (May 17, 2016)

*lumps on stomach*

Hello i recently just got a golden puppy she is about 2 months and i was rubbingher tummy the other day and i noticed some lumps on her tummy near her boobies and i thought ohh maybe its developing down there but then i saw like some boils or like blisters? and the bumps? so idk what it is and im really scared it can be something bad. i have a vet apt today and well i hope its nothing too seroious, she dosent seem like she is in alot of pain but she does have a hard time trying to find a spot to lay down on and also only want cool places.


----------

